# Pokemon BW Friend code signature



## blubbermarble (Mar 24, 2011)

The Pokemon BW friend code signature designs - I've made them myself!
Use it on signatures!

Please right-click on the image and save as picture:











It is recommended to use the font size "50" if you want to type your friend code and player name. Example is shown below:


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Mar 24, 2011)

Haha, I though you'd do this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What font is that BTW?

If you want mine, its Chris, 4470-0397-6998


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 24, 2011)

An online PHP image generator would be nice, so you don't need to edit the image at all.
Unfortunately it's hard to make.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 24, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> An online PHP image generator would be nice, so you don't need to edit the image at all.
> Unfortunately it's hard to make.


I saw this thread and started making one, but got halfway through and then realized I'd need images to match up with the other games as well (HG/SS/D/P/PL), and was too lazy to find their logos and crap and make non-shitty base images for it...


----------



## Jax (Mar 24, 2011)

How about someone fix the friend code database already!


----------



## blubbermarble (Mar 24, 2011)

the font i'm using for the fc signature banner is "CN Bold", used in the CHECK it era of Cartoon Network.


----------



## Maplemage (Mar 25, 2011)

You randomly sent me one, Thanks btw, and I bought the game now so I changed my FC you can see it in the inbox I wont be playing my Flashcart one much.


----------



## wasim (Mar 25, 2011)

hey 
when i tried to use game-sync it says sever is under maintenance and will be back on 30 march 2011

does that mean this is no use till it comes back ??


----------



## Maplemage (Mar 25, 2011)

wasim said:
			
		

> hey
> when i tried to use game-sync it says sever is under maintenance and will be back on 30 march 2011
> 
> does that mean this is no use till it comes back ??


No, the signatures are just for people who want to add eachother on Pokemon and battle, its just the game-sync thats under maintenance.
And the Signatures are quite huge! it'd be better if it was resized like my Steam Signature.
But ill do it if you dont mind.


----------



## signz (Mar 25, 2011)

That's actually a nice idea. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I made a few changes, but thx for the pics.


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 25, 2011)

EDIT:this looks way cooler



			
				Rydian said:
			
		

> Sausage Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are ok with b/w only


----------



## Zorua (Mar 25, 2011)

Noob question: How do I put text onto that image?


----------



## prowler (Mar 25, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Noob question: How do I put text onto that image?


You edit it yourself...


----------



## Zorua (Mar 25, 2011)

prwlr. said:
			
		

> Zorua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, finally figured it out but I'm using paint and I can't find the font CN Bold.


----------



## prowler (Mar 25, 2011)

Because he installed that font himself.

Use a different font or ask him/find it yourself.


----------



## Raika (Mar 25, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> prwlr. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The font is Berlin Sans FB Demi, I think.


----------



## giratina16 (Mar 25, 2011)

I love this, it's a good idea. I've added my little touch onto it.


----------



## wasim (Mar 25, 2011)

i don't want to change my sig now
so did like this


----------



## Zorua (Mar 25, 2011)

wasim said:
			
		

> i don't want to change my sig now
> so did like this



It isn't visible.


----------



## wasim (Mar 25, 2011)

u r right !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i'll try reducing the size


----------



## blubbermarble (Mar 25, 2011)

The font "CN Bold" can be downloaded here: http://www.fileserve.com/file/wPTFzzR


----------



## blubbermarble (Jul 23, 2011)

the best fonts you can use for this:

Shag Lounge
CN bold


----------

